# ALGIERS - Street life, Urban life, Nightlife, Beach life, Everything life!!



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers weddings


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Art Galleries.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nocturnal social gatherings in Ramadan.


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## djnica (Apr 18, 2005)

interesting place¿where is located this city?


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^^Algiers is capital of Algeriahno:hno:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

djnica said:


> interesting place¿where is located this city?


Known as Argel in Portuguese and Spanish buddy.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seems like a very vibrant city, looks more European than African.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ true


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the update


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

You're welcome :cheers:


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

C'est Magnifique ton album Kameel02 :cheers:
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...76305034567_359909939567_3482233_698538_n.jpg


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

@Algiers airport


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't wait, Summer in Algeria


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

sam_18 said:


> C'est Magnifique ton album Kameel02 :cheers:


Thank you Sam and for the nice pictures!! Are you the owner of "algdz.blogspot" ?? If so, I LOVE you!! (not romantically speaking :lol.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

very cool!
Keep!


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> Thank you Sam and for the nice pictures!! Are you the owner of "algdz.blogspot" ?? If so, I LOVE you!! (not romantically speaking :lol.


i'm afrid to tell you you are in love with more than one person :lol: coz i often receive help developing the blog but i own some pictures


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^^^

You guys got some awesome pictures, keep it up and thank you for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm mixing in some pictures of Tipaza, a city just west of Algiers and culturally part of it. It's a favorite weekend getaway spot for the people of Algiers especially during spring for picnics, fishing and diving, but also touristic for its Roman ruins. The dome tomb you see in one of the pictures below is where Queen Selene, daughter of Cleopatra and Marc Anthony, is buried. She married an Algerian King and ruled Algeria (back then called Numidia) for a while during the Roman Era. It's also got some nice restaurants.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos of Algiers and beyond the city, you got/found Kameel


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you a lot Kameel02!!!!

i never thought that Algiers were so dynamic!!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Algiers looks amazing


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you all for visiting and commenting!!! I will try to find more good pics


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

It really good to see muslim people living with tolerance, with fewer rules and more liberty. Algeria, Tunisia, Turkey, Lebanon and Morrocco show us that it's possible, contrary to what some say. Argiers looks a beautiful city, i would really like to know someday. Arabian girls without hijab are hot hot :cheers:. Thanks for the photos! kay:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Leo10Rio said:


> It really good to see muslim people living with tolerance, with fewer rules and more liberty. Algeria, Tunisia, Turkey, Lebanon and Morrocco show us that it's possible, contrary to what some say. Argiers looks a beautiful city, i would really like to know someday. Arabian girls without hijab are hot hot :cheers:. Thanks for the photos! kay:


Thank you my friend for the kind comment and I agree with all you said  Brazilians are some of the kindest people I know and it shows in this forum, for this I hope to visit your gorgeous country soon kay: :cheers:


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> You guys got some awesome pictures, keep it up and thank you for the effort. :cheers:


so you Kameel02 your pictures are awesome thanks for your algerian society reflections


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

sam_18 said:


> so you Kameel02 your pictures are awesome thanks for your algerian society reflections


Thank you my friend, this is a small symbolic depiction of the Algeria that I knew growing up, and it's way prettier in real life!!


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> Thank you my friend, this is a small symbolic depiction of the Algeria that I knew growing up, and it's way prettier in real life!!


bon continuation ^^


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow lovely pix and cute peacocks


----------



## djnica (Apr 18, 2005)

aghiles11 said:


> ^^^^Algiers is capital of Algeriahno:hno:


thanks for the information really the africans city are unknown


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks Ali!!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

flickr & fotolibra


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meriemly/4422963750/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

IT SEEMS VERY MODERNISED MUSLIM COUNTRY.....VERY FEW COUNTRIES ARE LIKE THAT....LIKE LEBNON , JORDAN , EGYPT , UAE


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks 


World Cup Fever


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Picasa


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Ashtonian (Nov 16, 2009)

The pictures of Algiers are very much like the street scene one could find in Paris.

I believe there is a Metro in Algiers, if true, are there any photos?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ashtonian said:


> The pictures of Algiers are very much like the street scene one could find in Paris.
> 
> I believe there is a Metro in Algiers, if true, are there any photos?


lol interesting everyone keeps saying that!! I don't know what Paris is like but to me it all looks very Algerian :lol:

The Algiers Metro is under construction and I think the first line is scheduled to open within couple months..you can check out the project here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809


----------



## Ashtonian (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Kameel - will check out the link.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates of Algiers, Kameel


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you all for visiting!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

The Minister of Culture (with glasses), touring an art gallery. 










Young Men of Algiers sharing a meal.










A Grandfather watching his grandchildren. 










A Wedding Ceremony.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos, Kameel


----------



## Ashtonian (Nov 16, 2009)

Kameel

Michael Palin a famous British Travel Presenter was travelling through Africa into Spain as part of a travel documentary a couple of years ago. Basically he was advised that his safety couldn't be guaranteed in Algeria due to religion related violence. Palin really wanted to travel through Algeria but was advised not to.

The question is: Is Algeria safe for westerners to visit?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice new photos, Kameel


Efharisto Christos :cheers:




Ashtonian said:


> Kameel
> 
> Michael Palin a famous British Travel Presenter was travelling through Africa into Spain as part of a travel documentary a couple of years ago. Basically he was advised that his safety couldn't be guaranteed in Algeria due to religion related violence. Palin really wanted to travel through Algeria but was advised not to.
> 
> The question is: Is Algeria safe for westerners to visit?


Hey Ashtonian,

Micheal Palin did travel through Algeria I think back in 2002 - I don't remember what his impression was but it would seem a bit dated by now. 

http://www.palinstravels.co.uk/photogallery.php?id=1219

As for your question, well yes definitely but the issue with visiting Algeria is to do it with planned guided visits, either through agencies or locals. Not for safety issues but because the country lacks information for tourists and you could miss visiting the best places and get lost. Almost all tourists who come to Algeria on their own get lost :lol:

There is almost zero terrorism nowadays in Algeria due to the reconciliation plan, especially not in big cities and especially not against foreigners/civilians. Though there are still few remaining rebels in remote isolated villages carrying out attacks, but strictly against the police /the army and no more than a couple times a year.

The south / the Sahara is where foreign tourists get kidnapped sometimes by gangs who ask for ransoms - So the Algerian government warns foreigners traveling there without security. 

I am an expat and haven't been to Algeria in a while but I do see a lot of European businessmen and academicians visiting and a lot of French people visit regularly to reconnect with their roots in Algeria.

This is what I know but I can always invite a forumer in Algeria to give you a "live" impression if you wish  Also a good way to know is to look up blogs or articles or documentaries by westerners who visited Algeria lately. I know in French these are abundant.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers' young and hip.



























































































































































Dznight


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Dznight


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Dznight


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers concerts, Summer 2010.












































































































































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohh¡¡ Algiers looks so nice¡¡


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice photos from Algiers


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thank you Davizi and Christos!!
























































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB, Algdz.blogspot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ For once again great, very nice photos


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks again Christos 


















































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Picasa


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Fb, flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Kameel  those recent ones are also very nice


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks again Christos!! :cheers:



































































































































































FB


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

loving it


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful and interesting city! I never had an idea that Algiers was so lively and beautiful. And the women are gorgeous too!  Thanks for sharing all these wonderful pictures Kameel! In'challah I will have the chance to visit this city one day. :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Deanb said:


> loving it


Thanks much Deanb!! 



חבר1.0;61977083 said:


> Wow what a beautiful and interesting city! I never had an idea that Algiers was so lively and beautiful. And the women are gorgeous too!  Thanks for sharing all these wonderful pictures Kameel! In'challah I will have the chance to visit this city one day. :cheers:


Toda raba Chevre!!! I feel the same way about Tel Aviv and I hope to visit it someday!! I love its liberal beachy lifestyle..it's very much myself!! Mediterranean cities are the best  :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it! And the girls.... wow! :cheers:

It reminds me of a mix between Paris, a Mediterranean beach city (maybe something like the Costa del Sol), mixed together with the exotic mystique of the Maghreb.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

חבר1.0;62022609 said:


> I love it! And the girls.... wow! :cheers:
> 
> It reminds me of a mix between Paris, a Mediterranean beach city (maybe something like the Costa del Sol), mixed together with the exotic mystique of the Maghreb.


Wow you have perfectly described how Algiers is!! Kudos my friend!! :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

A typical night out amongst friends in Algiers during Ramadan. People hang out outdoors at their neighborhoods, play games, or chill out in cafes or outdoor tents that provide entertainment. 










FB






















































FB


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The Algerians are a very handsome people. Very interesting pictures in this thread which I am enjoying very much.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thank you so much Geoff189, really nice of you!!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tiesto in Algiers














































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

More Ramadan ambiance, you can see the Algiers Martyrs' Monument in the background of the 1st pic































































































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

love the algerian guys!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Kameel, tu piques les photos des gens sur Facebook! Ma7chemtich? :lol:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Deanb said:


> love the algerian guys!


Thanks Dean!! I take it as a compliment coming from you  I'd warn you though that algerian guys are stereotypically macho and hot tempered kinda like sicilian/brooklyn guys - it's a mediterranean thing I suppose  



CasaMor said:


> Kameel, tu piques les photos des gens sur Facebook! Ma7chemtich? :lol:


c'est pas comme je les mets sur des sites porno  Si ya des coinces pour refuser leurs photos sur ce forum qu'ils me le disent je serais ravis de les supprimer. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos from Algiers are indeed very nice, great


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Kameel02 said:


> Thanks Dean!! I take it as a compliment coming from you  I'd warn you though that algerian guys are stereotypically macho and hot tempered kinda like sicilian/brooklyn guys - it's a mediterranean thing I suppose


well, same in Israel 

is there a gay scene in Algiers?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I going to ask: Algiers has a gay - pride parade? I havent seen yet...


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Those recent photos from Algiers are indeed very nice, great


Thanks a lot Christos!! I was starting to wonder where you went  



Deanb said:


> well, same in Israel
> 
> is there a gay scene in Algiers?


There is but an underground one. It's limited to certain gay-friendly clubs/bars/ cafes, cruising sites, private pools and gay social clubs that organize events and outings, thanks to the internet which helps gay people connect. The 2nd city in Algeria (Oran) has a much stronger gay scene with openly gay and nationally-famous singers and drag queens. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ I going to ask: Algiers has a gay - pride parade? I havent seen yet...


No there has never been one yet. I heard there was gonna be one this summer but it didn't take place I believe. The majority of the Algerian society is not yet open for that. You can be gay but behind closed doors. hno: It will need some time for that to happen.


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

חבר1.0;63384099 said:


> I love this city! Keep up the good work Kameel! :cheers:
> 
> BTW, can you post some pictures of East Algiers in case you haven't done so? I would really like to see the contrast between East and West Algiers.
> 
> :dance:


:lol: I think thatThere is no difference.......Algiers is not Beyrouth!!!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Algiers, north Africa's white lady*

* The Guardian, Saturday 4 September 2010









_City of Algiers overlooking the Mediterranean. Visitors can help bring Algiers out of the shadows. _

Few travellers visit Algeria these days but the country's capital – famous for its brilliant light – has a beauty that belies its recent violent history

Isn't is strange that a gigantic country with some of the most beautiful coastline on Earth, a luminous hinterland of mountains vast and deserts idle, crowned with the most alluring capital city I know, should be just three hours from London and almost unvisited by travellers?

We used to go: well-to-do Victorians loved wintering in Algeria. But modernity has been cruel to this great gorgeous land, and even by the standards of war-torn Africa, Algeria's is an awful story. We associate it with the violent end of French colonialism, civil war in the 90s that cost up to 200,000 lives, and sporadic terror attacks. But this is a gross underestimation of a magical place, and a delightful and beguiling people.

With its Phoenician, Roman, Byzantine, Ottoman, Barbary pirate and French colonial heritage, Algeria has a hoard to dazzle any enthusiast of culture, architecture, literature, art, design, ornithology, botany or geography. I went, apprehensively, because I was following migrating swallows from Cape Town to Wales. At the airport, they impounded my binoculars – unwelcome because of "security". Policemen toted Kalashnikovs. "Security!" everyone said, cheerfully. "Bon courage!"

As it turned out, I felt as safe there as anywhere in Africa, and had the pleasure of discovering a world beyond guidebooks. I made lucky decisions: with my money and my visa running out, I resolved to throw all that remained of both at Algiers – "Alger la blanche" (Algiers the white). I loved it all: the foaming purple bougainvillea; the scents of mimosa, pine, spice and coffee; the roads floating through hillsides above the great sea; the Ottoman palaces; the scent of grilling lamb in the warren of the casbah; the harbour front with its snowy colonial buildings endlessly colonnaded (the old post office looks like a palace of ice-cream; no wonder Le Corbusier was in awe of Algiers) and the rich dark cafes… I wanted never to leave.

The casbah is a Unesco world heritage site, a burnt umber miracle, sweet with the song of goldfinches. The neo-Byzantine cathedral of Notre Dame D'Afrique is remarkable: the inscription within, "Our Lady of Africa, pray for us and the muslims", is a hopeful sentiment.

In the casbah, older cafe owners will tell you how they survived French paratroopers. ("We lived in the walls", one said. "In the walls, you understand?") The Great Mosque of Algiers is one of the few remaining examples of Almoravid architecture, with a 14th-century minaret. Just inland from the port, off the main street, is where most of the restaurants are. Follow your nose: mine led me to the most delicious lamb chops I have ever eaten – and as a Welshman I take chops seriously. And Algerian coffee is superb. The Martyrs' Monument is a strange and rather awful triple-pillared concrete structure. It looks like what it is – an outraged howl of mourning raised to the sky.

All Algiers goes down to the seafront to relax: here are lovely spaces in which to meet the locals (Algerians treasure their few visitors) and to wonder at the shattered piles of fishermen's houses below the sea wall, where people lived just above the waves.

My other good decision was to stay at the expensive but unforgettable El Djazair hotel, popularly known by its former title, the St George. The new wing is excellent. Crucially, the efficient management will fax you a confirmation of your reservation, which you will need for your visa if you go independently. (The Algerian embassy issues visas on the 21st of each month.) Once in Algeria, you are at liberty to travel where you will.

If God were to grant Algeria an overdue break, and lift her out of the grasping claws of President Bouteflika's clique and beyond the fists of its tiny extremist minority, Algiers would be the San Francisco of the region, gateway to deserts, mountains and coasts beyond reckoning. (Reputable companies offer tours to Tamanrasset, the Touareg capital of the Sahara.) In the spring the Kabylia region, in the north-east, is said to be like paradise. The coastal town of Tipaza, west of Algiers, is so beautiful that French writer Albert Camus said it taught him the meaning of glory – love without limit.

As it is, Algeria has the clearest light I have ever seen, and she needs you – to see her, to appreciate her and, in beginning to know her, to help her out of the shadows.

• El Djazaïr Hotel (hoteleldjazair.dz) has doubles from £195. British Airways (ba.com) flies from Heathrow to Algiers from £260 return. From 2011 Explore (0844 499 0901, explore.co.uk) has a three-night Algiers & Ancient Kingdoms break (plus optional excursions to Cherchell and Tipaza), from £937 including flights, B&B and tour guide.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2010/sep/04/algiers-city-break-algeria


----------



## JiJeLiAnBoY (Feb 24, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> *Algiers, north Africa's white lady*
> 
> * The Guardian, Saturday 4 September 2010
> 
> ...



The article gives me goosebumps. It's nice too see foreign press actually realizing how great and beautiful Algeria is betond all the cliché.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed that article says the best about Algeria and the city of Algiers


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the city really looks great... whats the weather like? similar to Beirut?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks Jijelianboy, Chris and Deanb!!



Deanb said:


> the city really looks great... whats the weather like? similar to Beirut?


The climate is Mediterranean with 4 seasons, like coastal cities in southern Spain.

In winter it snows mildly every couple years.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Kameel02 said:


> ^^ Thanks Jijelianboy, Chris and Deanb!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys get snow IN THE CITY during wintertime?! 

now i'm jealous!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Deanb said:


> u guys get snow IN THE CITY during wintertime?!
> 
> now i'm jealous!


It snows like every 2-3 years in the city depending on how cold it gets in Europe, especially at the heights of the city coz Algiers lies on a hill side.

If it doesn't snow, we have the Atlas Mountains that surround Algiers 50 km to the south. There it snows every winter and when we see from Algiers the Mountains turning white we go skiing. It's a 45 mins drive.


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> It snows like every 2-3 years in the city depending on how cold it gets in Europe, especially at the heights of the city coz Algiers lies on a hill side.
> 
> If it doesn't snow, we have the Atlas Mountains that surround Algiers 50 km to the south. There it snows every winter and when we see from Algiers the Mountains turning white we go skiing. It's a 45 mins drive.


Like in Chrea for example (about 50km from Algiers)


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos above are really great :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice! Looks much more modern and westernized then expected.
Algiers reminds me of Beirut in some way (party/western vs oriental look)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't know Algeria was that cold! 

it only snows regularly in northern Israel, and like every 2 winters in Jerusalem


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! :cheers:

Question- is the food in Algiers anywhere near as good as the food in France?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

חבר1.0;63605507 said:


> Absolutely stunning! :cheers:
> 
> Question- is the food in Algiers anywhere near as good as the food in France?


Except for pastries, France had no influence food-wise over the cuisine in Algiers. Other than couscous, Algiers cuisine remains largely Othoman-influenced with dishes such as Dolmas, Boreks, Kebabs and other soups. Sea-food wise sardines are most popular whether grilled or balled in soups. 

Personally my favorite Algiers dish is the "Potato Kebab" which includes fried potatoes and eggs, chicken, green olives, chickpeas and green peas, altogether lightly dipped in sauce. Merguez, or slightly-spiced lamb sausages, are also sublime. 

Food here is all organic and people eat much less junk than in western countries. If you enjoy Mediterranean / Middle Eastern food, you'll love it.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Faces and Traditional Costumes of Algiers.













































































































FB


----------



## alger la blanche (Jul 28, 2010)

Deanb said:


> the city really looks great... whats the weather like? similar to Beirut?


yes. the weather is similar either in beirut or tel aviv.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kameel02 said:


> Except for pastries, France had no influence food-wise over the cuisine in Algiers. Other than couscous, Algiers cuisine remains largely Othoman-influenced with dishes such as Dolmas, Boreks, Kebabs and other soups. Sea-food wise sardines are most popular whether grilled or balled in soups.
> 
> Personally my favorite Algiers dish is the "Potato Kebab" which includes fried potatoes and eggs, chicken, green olives, chickpeas and green peas, altogether lightly dipped in sauce. Merguez, or slightly-spiced lamb sausages, are also sublime.
> 
> Food here is all organic and people eat much less junk than in western countries. If you enjoy Mediterranean / Middle Eastern food, you'll love it.


It sounds very similar to Tel Aviv, but I imagine that a lot of the Ottoman/Maghrebi food in Algiers is better. Tel Aviv has a lot of really excellent restaurants and small cafes/shops, but I think because of our geographic and cultural isolation in MENA, a lot of people here haven't been exposed to super high-quality Ottoman/Levantine/Maghrebi food. Although I've heard from people who are well-traveled around MENA, that the best hummus is in Israel.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

חבר1.0;64010513 said:


> It sounds very similar to Tel Aviv, but I imagine that a lot of the Ottoman/Maghrebi food in Algiers is better. Tel Aviv has a lot of really excellent restaurants and small cafes/shops, but I think because of our geographic and cultural isolation in MENA, a lot of people here haven't been exposed to super high-quality Ottoman/Levantine/Maghrebi food. Although I've heard from people who are well-traveled around MENA, that the best hummus is in Israel.


Of course every country/ region has its specialty. You cannot eat better couscous dishes for example outside of the Maghreb region.

I have to try Israeli cuisine sometime, I'll do my research.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kameel02 said:


> Of course every country/ region has its specialty. You cannot eat better couscous dishes for example outside of the Maghreb region.
> 
> I have to try Israeli cuisine sometime, I'll do my research.


That's true. I've never had tagine in Israel, but I imagine that there's probably nothing in Israel that compares to the couscous/tagines that you get in the Maghreb (with the exception, perhaps, of food made in the homes of some Moroccan/Tunisian/Algerian Jewish families in Israel). Actually, come to think of it...you can buy good couscous in the grocery stores here, but I haven't really seen before the spices that you need for tagines/couscous.

In Israel, we have something called "Israeli couscous", which is great as part of a salad. I've actually even had tabbouleh made with Israeli couscous instead of bulgur and it was actually much much tastier in my opinion.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Flickr / Photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Algiers Kameel :cheers: well done


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice to see this thread back in action. Very interesting pics as usual.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Algiers seems to be a very interesting place!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thank you all for your nice comments and contributions :cheers:


As mentioned, Algerians are quite fond of grilled sardines..




































































































FB


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely one of the most special cities in MENA!  :cheers2:


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Great photos of Algeria, the perfect balance between the West and the Muslim world. Congratulations, I liked everything I saw. And they are of course very beautiful women.


----------



## Montrealers (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow Algeria looks awsome and similar to France!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

another beautiful city with beautiful people.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like a more exotic version of Paris, except with cuter girls.


----------



## ichenwiyen (Aug 22, 2010)

Kameel02 said:


> ^^ Thank you all for your nice comments and contributions :cheers:
> 
> 
> As mentioned, Algerians are quite fond of grilled sardines..


Mhhhh !! it reminds me my city tipaza ! we are fond of fishes


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments!!! :banana:



חבר1.0;65229577 said:


> It looks like a more exotic version of Paris, except with cuter girls.


LOL! Well despite the architectural influence I think the climate makes Paris and Algiers vastly different. Algiers is very sunny (and shines white) and on the coast, while Paris is often cloudy and gray. Algiers to me is more like Marseilles and Athens. 












































































































































































flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city and beautiful girls.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

DWest said:


> nice city and beautiful girls.


Thanks!!! I love ur city


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

I know a few Algerians but I had no idea there were so many good looking ones, based on the photos. What's the secret?? :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and amazing new photos from streets and life of Algiers


----------



## yan_95 (Oct 1, 2010)

Algiers is a wonderful city!! Thanks for sharing this beautiful pictures!
I will visit Algeria soon Inchallah!


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

Surf


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb / flickr


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

More great photos of Algiers. Keep them coming please!


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*At the port of Algiers*


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*The market*


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

geoff189d said:


> More great photos of Algiers. Keep them coming please!


Thanks Geo!! 




































































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Picasa


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

very beautiful


----------



## moosa (Dec 1, 2010)

*Kamel*

Dear Kamel,

Brother I have a job opportunity in Algeria, I am from Pakistan and I live in Saudi Arabia... I am 23 and I plan to confirm and avail this opportunity. I wanted to ask about the general living of the people here , their social life( either the country by law is very Strict towards religion like Saudi Arabia or is it moderate and liberal), the night life the street life social behaviour of people towards expatriats and stuff you know people need to know when they visit an unknown place. I am looking forward to you cooperation soon brother. ohh and i can speak in English and a little bit of Arabic that is Saudi Arabian accent Arabic. so let me know if this could be a problem too. Looking forward to your support. 

thanks...


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

moosa said:


> Dear Kamel,
> 
> Brother I have a job opportunity in Algeria, I am from Pakistan and I live in Saudi Arabia... I am 23 and I plan to confirm and avail this opportunity. I wanted to ask about the general living of the people here , their social life( either the country by law is very Strict towards religion like Saudi Arabia or is it moderate and liberal), the night life the street life social behaviour of people towards expatriats and stuff you know people need to know when they visit an unknown place. I am looking forward to you cooperation soon brother. ohh and i can speak in English and a little bit of Arabic that is Saudi Arabian accent Arabic. so let me know if this could be a problem too. Looking forward to your support.
> 
> thanks...


Hey Moosa,

Well I think this thread is pretty reflective of the social life style in Algiers, but can be different if you are going elsewhere like in the south, so let me know which city are you moving to exactly. 

But generally Algeria has nothing of the Saudi way of life. Even the most religious Algerians would be considered quite liberal in Saudia.

Algerian's reactions to foreigners can be vary from indifferent to curious and friendly. I think the major problem you will face is the barrier language, as most Algerians don't speak English but French. Saudi dialect is not gonna help you here. Classical Arabic will help you better. Or if you want I can teach some Algerian dialect


----------



## moosa (Dec 1, 2010)

thank you kameel, I will ask my recruiter that which city exactly, I think the most liberal city would be better for me, and Language i guess its gonna be a huge problem, I ll have to bring a dictionary along then....  thanks buddy I will get back to you as soon as i get the details myself.


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


>


Je me disait bien que j'allais trouver quel qu'un que je connais...Walid et sa petite amie hongroise eszter :lol: dis moi ou tu a trouver la photo? tu est son ami??????????????


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Lots of nice photos of everyday life in Algiers....thanks.


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

David Vandetta, Akram and Micha @ Oran


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Algiers :cheers: well done and thanks


----------



## KaZantiP (Sep 12, 2008)

YorkTown said:


> Je me disait bien que j'allais trouver quel qu'un que je connais...Walid et sa petite amie hongroise eszter :lol: dis moi ou tu a trouver la photo? tu est son ami??????????????


Girl is russian?


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

KaZantiP said:


> Girl is russian?


no Hungarian....


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

one thing I like about this city is its being an open society..... meaning too much freedom 
on co-mingling of both sexes unlike in some "closed" muslim countries.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful city, beautiful people!


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

*bunch of losers*



Kameel02 said:


> hehe right
> 
> Algiers has 2 facets, that of the liberal middle class and that of the religious poor class. The 2 classes don't mix too well and generally live in separate suburbs and hang out in separate areas. It's almost like Paris vs. Kabul lol.
> 
> ...


get a life .. trying to be some else will take you now where!!be proude of how you are..an Algerian , Arab or Berber, Muslim.


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

YorkTown said:


> David Vandetta, Akram and Micha @ Oran


الله يبعد بلادنا على بلادكم ....وجوه القرمود


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

YorkTown said:


> Je me disait bien que j'allais trouver quel qu'un que je connais...Walid et sa petite amie hongroise eszter :lol: dis moi ou tu a trouver la photo? tu est son ami??????????????


yakhi tahan yakhi


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

dz.forever said:


>


nice photos bro... good on you


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

abdeka said:


> Thanks dz.forever. I've never heard about the white party. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the Tiesto mega party of last summer?


Ammmm i wonder why Algeria is in this state .... shame on you وجوه القرمود


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

Kameel02 said:


> Some more Algiers nightlife..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لقيتو البلاد سايبة يا ولاد فرانسا


----------



## Gohdiaus (Aug 22, 2010)

we would've gotten reed of France log time ago if it wasn't for the HARKIS, people like you
and then what , you have the guts to celebrate Halloween, bunch of losers you jest like to copy the others ..like parrot.. I have lived in the west for 16 years .. I haven't seen any one celebrating some thing Algerian.get a life ولاد فرانسا


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

city looks nice!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos from those parties (nightlife) in Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

New Cuban Restaurant


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Dznight, FB

Retro Algiers 1950's 














































Algeroisementvotre


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The recital of fraternity presented by the Basilica of Our Lady of Africa and El Jazeera Association, Algiers.

Photos by APS


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Kabyle-spirited wedding at Algiers International airport 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nco_v17-eZs&feature=related


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos and videos guys


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful girls


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks for stopping by Chris and Dean :banana:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Picasa


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

How many christians there are in Algeria?
I know that is growing in Kabyle,but in others places in Algeria?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> How many christians there are in Algeria?
> I know that is growing in Kabyle,but in others places in Algeria?


About 250,000 (200,000 Protestants and 50,000 Roman Catholic). They are mostly in the Kabyle province of Tizi Ouzou where they have 70 churches. I heard of smaller Christian communities in Oran and Constantine too.

Send some Bibles :lol:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

flickr, fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Aquafortland 2011































































































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the guys r so cute!! i bet there would have to be a HOT gay scene there


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty girl!!!


link
P90X Nutrition Plan


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Deanb said:


> the guys r so cute!! i bet there would have to be a HOT gay scene there


hehe Dean..here is some more freshly tanned Algerian lifeguards for you :drool: You need to come to Algeria and get drowned!! :lol:































































































































---

One Afternoon at an Algiers beach..



























































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice people


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Ohhhh, je pars à Algerie, qui existe des très belles femmes!


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

manhuelofspain said:


> Ohhhh, je pars à Algerie, qui existe des très belles femmes!


you're welcome


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Merci Nermine mais certaines de tes photos n'ont rien avoir avec le thread.

Pas de plats de cuisine, des photos de batiments, d'actrices ou des supporters italiennes en Afrique du Sud. please.

On montre le mode de vie des algerois a ALGER uniquement.

Ne me polue pas le thread stp. Merci.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

preciosas fotos!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

manhuelofspain said:


> preciosas fotos!


gracias amigo!


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

sorry kameel i did not mean to :cripes:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures. For sure I'd visit this lovely city


----------



## Thug-Life (May 20, 2009)

Merci, trés belles photos !


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you all 

Algiers through commercials..






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT4mBIyslJA






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFbQUjTI0nU&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLWkbUfCE0s&NR=1


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers Nightlife.






http://www.youtube.com/user/thinkboxlive


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Simply ALGIERS i love it


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

The Chinese community in Algiers, the biggest foreign community in the country.
































































Ottoman Military Orchestra from Turkey.









































































FB


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

great thank's


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Tournament of street soccer*


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

Suite....


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Tournament of Beach Volley*


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

A beautiful city with beautiful people.

How religious are people there?


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> A beautiful city with beautiful people.
> 
> How religious are people there?


^^The majority of Algerians are moderate muslims but there is a small christian community mainly situated in Kabylie quite as there is also atheist people so we really the freedom to choose (or not) self religion


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Alger Plage*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice architecture.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> The Chinese community in Algiers, the biggest foreign community in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Interesting! Do they speak Arabic?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Algerians guys are so hot :drool:

I would really love to visit one day


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

hellospank25 said:


> So Interesting! Do they speak Arabic?


Some of them speak Algerian dialect fluently!! depending on how much they interact with the locals. 

The Chinese community is still new in Algeria (about 15 years old). They originally came to make constructions, but they expanded their business now to include clothing, restaurants and electronics. Many Chinese have brought their families to settle here and they already built Chinese schools for their children in Algiers. They are integrating well in our society and they fight for their rights when they need to, not scared of anyone coz they know we need them.. lol I like them for that.



hellospank25 said:


> Algerians guys are so hot :drool:
> 
> I would really love to visit one day


here thanks you have seen nothing yet!!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers through its life savvy youth..


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers through the life of a local actor..


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

More great photos. I love this thread!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Geoff 

The Annual "A Day without Cars" Parade in Downtown Algiers. Sept 30th, 2011.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

great as always thanks


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Men's beach volley tournament


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice shots!! thanks for the trhead...


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ ur welcome!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....:cheers2:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice pics! Thanks!


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Algiers Urban Life (Parkour Day)*


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great update!


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Rock and Metal Music Parties*


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

haha I love these people!! My kinda crowd..and the parkour guys are uber cool <3

Thanks dzforever.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Elite Model Look Algeria 2011* contest @ Sheraton Algiers.













































































































FB


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks a lot :cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Fashion show for Teens












































































































































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

@ The Casbah, Algiers Old Town


























































































































































fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*@ Algiers Metro*




















































































































































































Gettyimages, fb, imageshack


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Downtown Algiers on Nov 2011.



dz.forever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/6318794192/sizes/l/in/photostream/ by aabrouj





DorianDr said:


> *Quelques photos ou l'on peut voir les rénovations en cours ou éffectuées à Alger centre.*





DorianDr said:


>





DorianDr said:


>





DorianDr said:


>





DorianDr said:


>





DorianDr said:


>


googleusercontent, flickr, thanks to dz.forever and DorianDr for posting.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

beautiful 

i love this city


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thank you!


----------



## Ziyaad (Oct 18, 2011)

*Beautiful*

Very nice city. I love it


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

* The Freeze Party - Because Life goes too Fast*
































































































































FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Kiffan Club, Summer 2012*








































































































































fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Aghiles.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Aquafortland, Summer 2012*







































































































































































































fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Casting for Elite Model Look Algeria 2012 @ Bab Ezzouar Mall.*



































*Opening Party of Nouba Night Club*






fb, youtube


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Beck's Night With BASTO


























































































Beck's nights, facebook


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ I think that Algeria is now 1000 times more liberal than Tunisia (after their "revolution")

Don't you think?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> ^^ I think that Algeria is now 1000 times more liberal than Tunisia (after their "revolution")
> 
> Don't you think?


The last time I went to Tunisia was in 2009. I don't know how it is now with the Islamist gouvernment. Maybe Algeria is more liberal now. :dunno:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Photographers and flickr users meeting


Ramadhan Photo-Walk 3 - Le club algérien de la photographie par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


LE Club algerien de la Photo  par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


El-Nadi El-djazayri Litaswir (النادي الجزائري للتصوير) par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


Ramadhan Photo-Walk 3 - Le club algérien de la photographie par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr


Ramadhan Photo-Walk 3 - Le club algérien de la photographie par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr


El-Nadi El-djazayri Litaswir (النادي الجزائري للتصوير) par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


Ramadhan Photo-Walk 3 - Le club algérien de la photographie par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*2012 Ramadan Soirées*


























































































































































fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Summer 2012*








































































































































fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> ^^ I think that Algeria is now 1000 times more liberal than Tunisia (after their "revolution")
> 
> Don't you think?


well you better visit tunisia it is always liberal and dont worry there is no islamic government , go to sousse djerba and tunis and you will get the answer  
ps : very beautiful pictures of algeria i always love this country <3


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Daily life at " La Grand Poste " Algiers, Algeria par Batistini Gaston, sur Flickr



Alger-016 par Vincent Bisson, sur Flickr


Alger - hauteur Parisienne par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr 


Alger - Metro- Grd Poste par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Always find this thread very enjoyable. Thanks for pics.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice place and lots of good looking people.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

.ALGERS GONE WILD.......love it, I'm ready to go. With all the history/time the city needs to be explored and meet some hot brunet..............guy..kay::uh::kiss:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Ighilghili said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Day without car, 19/10/2012


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Facebook


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers without cars day



























































































Photos : http://www.facebook.com/Mustapha.Sellali.P

El Hamma central park









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105131197/sizes/l/in/photostream/









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105126661/sizes/l/in/photostream/









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105139370/sizes/l/in/photostream/

I Run Algiers (Nike) 2012




































































































Photos : http://www.irunalgiers.com


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.389734034431279.89222.384793384925344&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.362353487192707.85660.334520216642701&type=3



















http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.362353487192707.85660.334520216642701&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.542370682445909.140341.529217357094575&type=3



















http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.390220004382682.89365.384793384925344&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Mustapha.Sellali.P/photos_stream



















http://www.facebook.com/ubumag/photos_albums


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/LesNuitsFeutrees/photos_albums


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.365652160183966.85553.137654486317069&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.549321701750807.141892.529217357094575&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ubumag/photos_albums


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.385104798227536.87663.384793384925344&type=3


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Elite Model Look Algeria 2012*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tu sais qui est la gagnante Kameel ?


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Zach89 said:


> Tu sais qui est la gagnante Kameel ?


El maz3ou9a fihoum ga3. Koul 3am kif kif :cripes:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/chakibakchiche/photos_stream


















http://www.facebook.com/pages/Yakout-Abderrahim-Photographie/529217357094575?sk=photos_stream









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.332190596798775.83996.324500800901088&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Abel Ramos par Karim.H, sur Flickr


What... ? par Karim.H, sur Flickr


Concert Democratoz à Alger par Karim.H, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/AFraham-Photography/423909907654275?sk=photos_stream









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.250069041757319.51117.180459795384911&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TazairtPhotos/photos_stream


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The Hayek day

"Hayek" is a traditional Algerian veil.






















































































































Source : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rahmani-Nadjib-Photo/172710339408144


----------



## cebu726 (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope I don't offend Algerians or Arabs here. I'm just curious. I hope someone can enlighten me on my few questions.

I saw photos of skimpy women who seem to have joined in a beauty contest. So Algerian law tolerates that even if it is a Muslim country?

I also see other photos that show scenes most liberated Westerners do, like bikini-clad women or women in revealing costume. But I also saw women wearing traditional Arabic get-up. 

I've been to Qatar and most women there don't dress up like Westerns.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

cebu726 said:


> I hope I don't offend Algerians or Arabs here. I'm just curious. I hope someone can enlighten me on my few questions.
> 
> I saw photos of skimpy women who seem to have joined in a beauty contest. So Algerian law tolerates that even if it is a Muslim country?
> 
> ...


You can indeed join a beauty constest, nothing prevents you from it technically. 

I've seen both, women in revealing clothes and women in traditional or religious clothing. There is no single rule here, it really depends on the individuals. However, I think that you'll find more women in traditional costumes in rural areas. Also, the maghrebian traditional veil (Hayek) is less and less worn by women who wear the veil because it's a little difficult to wear, it's not very practical.

Each Arab country has its particularities, we do share a common (official) language and to a certain extend a culture, but they are very different. Even in the same country, each region has its own particularity. 

I won't say that Algeria is a western country because it's not the case but I won't say either that it has the same culture than the countries of the Gulf. Comparing it to the other countries of the Maghreb would be more appropriate IMO. 

If you have any question, don't hesitate to ask.

ps: The traditional algerian costumes are quite expensive and difficult to wear for the daily life, so a lot of people just dress casually because it's easier.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.300283306741251.48754.260184340751148&type=1


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Chakib - Photography http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.300283306741251.48754.260184340751148&type=3


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Thanks Italiano


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Elite Model Look Algeria http://www.facebook.com/EliteModelLookAlgeria


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Rahmani Nadjib Photo http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9408144&type=1



























TEDxEPAU http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.286332121494626.66342.191383014322871&type=3


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos of life in Algiers....thanks @Ighilghili. :cheers2:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Linguine said:


> nice photos of life in Algiers....thanks @Ighilghili. :cheers2:


Thank you, it's really my pleasure.


----------



## JiJeLiAnBoY (Feb 24, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments!!! :banana:



Ce restaurant se trouve ou exactement?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/yakbiar














































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rahmani-Nadjib-Photo/172710339408144





































http://www.facebook.com/groups/dzclubphoto/


Square Port Saïd - Sortie du Théâtre National Algérien par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Women's Day Fashion Show (March 8th, 2013)*







































*Kids Playground*























































*Shopping*




























*Nightlife*




























*General*




























Facebook, Elphotographe.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*The welcoming of French President Francois Hollande in Algiers.*

































































Le Figaro, le Parisien.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks to Ighilghili











































































































































































































































Facebook


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

World Music Day : 
































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.517556348293753.1073741876.126211047428287&type=3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Source : http://wlad-el-jej.com/





































Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.477393729013776.1073741829.168885856531233&type=1





Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chicken-Cottage/264537343570756


Rayhane Bela https://www.facebook.com/RayhaneBela


Dahoui Imene https://www.facebook.com/imene.dahoui


Redouane Chaib https://www.facebook.com/redouane.chaib00


Dahoui Imene https://www.facebook.com/imene.dahoui


Redouane Chaib https://www.facebook.com/redouane.chaib00


Loup Ait https://www.facebook.com/louniss





Source : https://www.facebook.com/events/351587804918226/



















Photos by Zach89


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Source : http://www.redbullbcone.com/





































Source : https://www.facebook.com/ghiwane.rastajazz


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Celebration of the 51st anniversary of independence*


























































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.408943329158369.104472.225881750797862&type=1


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.565095530209814.1073741827.225881750797862&type=1


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*International Tournament of Beach volley*





















































































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208209819302926.1073741831.164214953702413&type=3


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ramadhan PhotoWalk 2013 (today)






























Source : https://www.facebook.com/events/161142204070026/


Laskri Ali https://www.facebook.com/aimer.donner.recevoir









https://www.facebook.com/luna.green.31


Amine Shinoda https://www.facebook.com/amine.shinoda.7


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanx for the tour, great too see the everyday life of a city not represented too often. Looks like a western feeling/type vibe, hip.:uh:kay::colgate:kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

midrise said:


> Thanx for the tour, great too see the everyday life of a city not represented too often. Looks like a western feeling/type vibe, hip.:uh:kay::colgate:kay:


You're welcome. ^^


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Compacte sous l'Aurassie par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


Doigt levé pour Gnawa par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


♫ "Sabrina, Sabrina, je t'aime, je t'aime" ♫ par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


Torse-nu avec Amazigh Kateb par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


Café "clandestin" par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


Brochette de jeunes par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


cirque Florilegio (Alger) par Naim h, sur Flickr


Alger Centre par ahmed1948, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

I AM concert






















































































































Source : http://www.itinvent.net/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ramadan nightlife and concerts






















































































































Source : http://www.tatof.net
































































Source : http://www.khaimetkoum.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

"Algiers without cars" day.















































































































Jil FM official FB page
https://www.facebook.com/jilfm































































































































Mel M.
http://blog.lefigaro.fr/algerie/2013/09/terrains-de-basket-chateaux-gonflables.html


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*A day without a car*




































https://www.facebook.com/Mehouel/photos_stream






















































https://www.facebook.com/wilayasetifdz?fref=ts


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^
nice :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Source : Nabil Mehouel Photography https://www.facebook.com/Mehouel


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Source : https://www.facebook.com/W.K.Photographies

Running by night











































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/RunningClubAlger


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

I love this thread..........its really vibrant...keep it flourishing...!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

TCD/Learning Journeys ©Hichem Merouche par Trans-Cultural Dialogues, sur Flickr


TCD/Learning Journeys ©Hichem Merouche par Trans-Cultural Dialogues, sur Flickr


TCD/Learning Journeys ©Hichem Merouche par Trans-Cultural Dialogues, sur Flickr


TCD/Learning Journeys ©Hichem Merouche par Trans-Cultural Dialogues, sur Flickr


TCD/Learning Journeys ©Hichem Merouche par Trans-Cultural Dialogues, sur Flickr

ESWC (Electronic Sports World Cup™) 2013


































































Source : http://www.tatof.net/

Night running club













































































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/RunningClubAlger

Concert in the Sacré Coeur cathedral









Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ambassade-de-France-en-Algérie/126211047428287












Source : https://www.facebook.com/METROBUSALGERIE









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Musé...rn-Art-Museum-of-Algiers-MAMA/177066505657017


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_2601 par Alkafel, sur Flickr


IMG_2585 par Alkafel, sur Flickr


IMG_2657 par Alkafel, sur Flickr


IMG_2650 par Alkafel, sur Flickr


Alger - Algérie par benallalmourad, sur Flickr

Cartoon and Mangas book fair












































































































































































^^










Modern arts museum expo'














































Source : https://www.facebook.com/Vinyculture

Nightlife and Clubbing




































































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.527573163972596&type=1





































Source : https://www.facebook.com/CrystalLoungeAlger


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

wow beautiful thank you abdeka :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*a Day Without Cars!*


























































































































































credit: elbilad Newspaper.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

3D Projection Mapping at the "Grande Poste" for the revolution anniversary day. Quiet impressive. ^^







El watan project http://www.elwatanproject.com/


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Les-Esprits-Créatifs-KA/397777550267593

Algiers 2013 International Book Fair


Salon International du Livre d'Alger (SILA 2013) par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


SILA 2013 : SIT IN sur le parvis du pavillon central du SILA 2013 par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Salon International du Livre d'Alger (SILA 2013) par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Salon International du Livre d'Alger (SILA 2013) par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Salon International du Livre d'Alger (SILA 2013) : Espace Esprit Panaf par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Salon International du Livre d'Alger : Séance dédicace de Guy BEDOS par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Salon International du Livre d'Alger ( SILA 2013) : Vente dédicace de l'écrivain Yasmina Khadra par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


































Source : https://www.facebook.com/silacom

Algiers running club














































Source : https://www.facebook.com/RunningClubAlger









Source : http://www.elwatanproject.com


By Tazir Khaled https://www.facebook.com/ghiwane.rastajazz


By Mam'R-Photographies http://500px.com/photo/51690328

Shopping


















































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/ardisDZ


https://www.facebook.com/Pmg.dz


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Football fans celebrations after Algeria qualified for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil.














http://www.tsa-algerie.com/
























Source : https://www.facebook.com/mellah.mohamed


Reuters


Alger célèbre la qualification pour la coupe du monde 2014 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


Alger célèbre la qualification pour la coupe du monde 2014 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


Alger célèbre la qualification pour la coupe du monde 2014 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


Alger célèbre la qualification pour la coupe du monde 2014 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr

^^









Source : https://www.facebook.com/Photographe.Amateur.DZ





Source : https://www.facebook.com/djamel.kadi.3





































Source : https://www.facebook.com/sellali.mustapha


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

American car show 2013


IMG_2926 par Louenchi, sur Flickr


IMG_2867 par Louenchi, sur Flickr


IMG_2896 par Louenchi, sur Flickr























Source : https://www.facebook.com/Alger.ElDjazair


By https://www.facebook.com/Walid.Khelladi


By https://www.facebook.com/raouf.saidi.10

Human chain against HIV








































































































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/NESSELKHEIR

Algiers "cinémathèque"























































Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Agence-Algerienne-pour-le-Rayonnement-Culturel/166350863425391


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Théâtre des verdures - Algiers


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Algiers street


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Alger centre -224 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre -177 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre -176 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre -175 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre -164 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre -150 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre -141 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


Alger centre 0002 par alainhaussler, sur Flickr


DSC02194 par natoct34, sur Flickr


DSC03493 par Stephen R. Sizer, sur Flickr


Alger par Elazhar, sur Flickr








[/url]
Alger par Elazhar, sur Flickr


Alger par Elazhar, sur Flickr


Nas ruas de Argel par carlosoliveirareis, sur Flickr


Rue MICHELET 1 by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


20131228_143824 par Prismak, sur Flickr


K5IM7528 par Prismak, sur Flickr


K5IM7345 par Prismak, sur Flickr

TEDx Casbah


BAR_8471 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8469 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6500 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8476 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8477 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8480 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6562 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6526 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8528 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6601 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8539 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6632 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6671 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


BAR_8585 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6726 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6918 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


MOE_6936 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


118A7812 par tedx_casbah, sur Flickr


https://www.facebook.com/ghiwane.rastajazz

http://500px.com/photo/57931274



















Photos by wald el bled




























Photos by Koussai


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The casbah







Source : https://www.facebook.com/events/586865651396324/

A portuguese shop, bar, restaurant






























































Source : https://www.facebook.com/pianopiano.dz

A month before presidential elections













Source : http://elwatan2014.com

Algiers Motor Show 2014 edition


















































































Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/f5msr/

Traffic


https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameriPhotographies


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Stromae Concert - La Coupole - Algiers.


















































































https://www.facebook.com/dz.thinkfactory


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Stromae Concert - La Coupole - Algiers.


















































































http://www.facebook.com/dz.thinkfactory/


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Crystal Lounge Hilton, Algiers Halloween Party with Frank Caro 01/11/2014*








































































































































Link here


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Crystal Lounge Black Out Session 07/11/2014*
































































Link here


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Crystal Lounge Algiers - Fire Night 21/11/2014*































































































































Link here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Algiers :cheers:


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Red Bull BC One Algiers, on September 27th *





































http://www.redbullbcone.com/fr/news/blog/?tag_filter=bc+one+2014


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Booba concert @ La Coupole Algiers, November 21th, 2014*































































































































Link here


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like a very interesting city! Nice buildings, public spaces and people


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Celebration of Mawlid Ennabawi, the birthday of the prophet Muhammad : the Mawlid Market at the Palace of Culture, Algiers *
































































Source


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://flic.kr/p/29eZ4cr


https://www.facebook.com/riadh.berka?tn-str=*F


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111195578558808705332/photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/yves_jalabert/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/groupehtt/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/yves_jalabert/


https://www.facebook.com/hocine.nas...&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112643413747294367609/photos


https://www.facebook.com/didier.jung.9


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/106817926463023019328/photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimseddiktaleb/42175718961/sizes/o/


The heart of Algiers by Mouhamed Moumen, sur Flickr

Sablette d'Alger by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109652150848345951493/photos









https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109652150848345951493/photos

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102833492436293780191/photos









https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102833492436293780191/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101793852423932211598/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101793852423932211598/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109822148804361708727/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111104881706981816347/photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/farid.touati3?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


Habib B.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20180318_183917 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_183849 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_183114 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_182631 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_170027 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20180319_121312 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180319_113417 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


_MG_7459 by mohamed saadat, on Flickr


_MG_7448 by mohamed saadat, on Flickr

Market, Algiers by Buster&Bubby, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Yesterday's protests against Bouteflika's bid for fifth term
























































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2147960&page=24


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100880074499447226509/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112811922234860031694/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Photographie-214168035986835/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468989&page=48


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742412&page=67


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114837945830578646970/photos









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=322


https://www.facebook.com/amel.malou.58


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/raouf.timo


https://www.facebook.com/ikostaya


https://www.facebook.com/ammar.khelil.3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Edit


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Celebrating the 2019 African Champions *







































https://twitter.com/TeamDzAr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Now I want to go to Algiers!


----------

